# Finished Mummified Corpse



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got the body done today! I aged it with dirt and mud, and burnt it some. Im pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job Tyler!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He reminds me of a child waiting at the bus stop for his first day of school, hopeful and a little scared, too


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great job, looks like a bad nightmare come to life.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks Great Tyler.!


----------

